# *- DOES TABLE SALT KILL BACTERIA? -*



## bc_buddah

i have 2.5 questions . .

*1. does table salt kill benificial bacteria?*
because i'm cycling a tank right now but want to add salt for the fish in it because they have wounds and possible worms

*1.5. does table salt kill worms in gills? or help gill flukes?*
i'm worried cuz my fish are flashing a tiny bit and maybe breathing kinda hard

*2. how much salt do i use when i dose? is it 1 TEAspoon per 10gallon?*

thx guys sorry for the recent splurge of questions


----------



## louisvillain2.0

DON'T use table salt. It often contains iodine. Use proper aquarium salt(not marine salt either coz that can effect water hardness). Use 1 teaspoon/5gallons.


----------



## Lifer374

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=13


----------



## Coldfire




----------



## jestergraphics

you can purchase tablesalt WITHOUT iodine in it to save some coin compared to aquarium salt, and the recomendation is 1 tablespoon per 5gal but I usually assess to damage 1st- if its real bad I'll do every 5gal but if its not too bad I typically do 1 tablespoon perr 10g.


----------



## Lowporkwa

there is nowhere near enough iodine present in table salt to harm your fish. You would have to dump in box after box after box of table salt to get anywhere near lethal levals of iodine, and by then, it wont be the iodine hurting your fish. Table salt is perfectly fine for the amount you will be using in your aquarium!!

trust me, have B.S. in Chemistry


----------



## Coldfire

Why not use Salt specific for FW tanks? You can get a 16oz box for $1.29. Plus, since it is specific for use in FW tanks, you can't go wrong.

"An all-natural salt, made from evaporated sea water. Helps improve gill function to reduce stress. Reduces electrolyte loss and promotes healthy gill function."


----------



## Lifer374

If he's like me its because he's lazy and doesn't want to get off the couch to go to the pet store when all he has to do is grab the salt off the top of his stove...


----------



## Coldfire

Tango374 said:


> If he's like me its because he's lazy and doesn't want to get off the couch to go to the pet store when all he has to do is grab the salt off the top of his stove...


----------



## Dr. Giggles

bc_buddah said:


> i have 2.5 questions . .
> 
> *1. does table salt kill benificial bacteria?*
> because i'm cycling a tank right now but want to add salt for the fish in it because they have wounds and possible worms
> 
> *1.5. does table salt kill worms in gills? or help gill flukes?*
> i'm worried cuz my fish are flashing a tiny bit and maybe breathing kinda hard
> 
> *2. how much salt do i use when i dose? is it 1 TEAspoon per 10gallon?*
> 
> thx guys sorry for the recent splurge of questions


1) - It would take an enormous amount of salt to screw up your bio filter. Lets say it would take 3 teaspoons for every gallon given in any 24 hour period. Regular salt is fine including the the one with iodide.
2) Salt does not kill flukes.
3) For injury 1 tablespoon for every 5-10 gallons. For parasites 1 teaspoon for every gallon once a day for 3 days and left alone for 2 weeks with a temp in tank around 86.


----------



## bc_buddah

Coldfire said:


> Why not use Salt specific for FW tanks? You can get a 16oz box for $1.29. Plus, since it is specific for use in FW tanks, you can't go wrong.
> 
> "An all-natural salt, made from evaporated sea water. Helps improve gill function to reduce stress. Reduces electrolyte loss and promotes healthy gill function."


is this salt harmful to plants? if not then . . why doesnt everyone use this kind of salt on their aquariums all the time? what possible harm could come of it?


----------



## Lowporkwa

well diseases and parasites can build up an immunity to the salt if you leave it in the tank, and then its absolutely useless.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

bc_buddah said:


> Why not use Salt specific for FW tanks? You can get a 16oz box for $1.29. Plus, since it is specific for use in FW tanks, you can't go wrong.
> 
> "An all-natural salt, made from evaporated sea water. Helps improve gill function to reduce stress. Reduces electrolyte loss and promotes healthy gill function."


is this salt harmful to plants? if not then . . why doesnt everyone use this kind of salt on their aquariums all the time? what possible harm could come of it?
[/quote]
All salt is harmful to plants. As mentioned by Lowporkwa, a very good point indeed, the prophylactic use of salt in a FW tank will make parasites that are living in your tank because its normal will become resistant to salt and when your fish gets week and the parasites and other pathogens begin to attack it salt will be utterly useless unless you increase the dosage by double or higher.


----------

